# Tell me what ya think "Fogchiller nozzle"



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

Okay so hooked up my fog chiller and went to work today on a test run for my halloween party. after i had set everything up i didnt like the look of my fog coming out of the pipe. to set the scene its a kitchen turned into a dance floor, 6 foot blacklights, strobes, laser lightes etc. and the fog is coming from under my bar. This was my solution to produce a more wide spread fog and more realistic look. I have a bar and i have modified the base of it so this will slide right under it and look as if the fog is coming from below it.


----------



## hvacmac7 (Sep 16, 2010)

*fog nozzle*

its a good idea dude.the fogger without chiller always disappoints,looks like car exhaust.im doing something similar for my out door graveyard,im gonna pipe the fog thru chiller then into 4"black drain pipe with holes drilled in it ,two ten foot lengths,with frozen water bottles inside drain pipe,to spread it out a bit .show me what it looks like with your chiller set up.


----------



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

I will do. i got he 42 ct cooler (vortex) set up on it but it will be a few days before i can test it. i have a dry ice source near my house and i have to wait on them to fill my order


----------

